# How much fluid should come out afterwards ??



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry, this is a bit of a paranoid question !!!    I got basted on Thursday, and when I went to the loo afterwards a little bit of the pink fluid the spermies were suspended in was there when I wiped.  Is that normal ??


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Its pretty normal to get some fluid afterwards - hope this helps xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for that, I was going a bit bonkers about it


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I laid down for 30mins and there was quite a puddle on the paper sheet so I wouldn't worry. They get them so far in that there should still be plenty to do the deed.

strawbs xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I had the same worries but the nurse told me that its perfectly normal to have fluid afterwards and most of it was because they wash your cervix beforehand.  

Lots of luck and   
Jane xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks for all the replies girls !!


----------

